# Best Home Cooking Recipes for Dogs



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello ,

I have 3 dogs 6 years old spitz Mia,4 years old Chihuahua Stella , 1 years old Yorkshire Terrier Harper.They are currently eating Orijen but I don't want to give them kibble anymore.I want to give them raw but I don't know how to start and I'm afraid of my chihuahua stella she is fast eater, especially if it's meat I don't want her choke with bones.
I have bought some cook books from amazon but they are all the same cupcake recipes cookie recipes for dogs.. I want a book that has good everyday nutritional recipes for home cooking for dogs any advice ?

Thank you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not one that uses the raw fed model. Stella and Chewies or the other pre-made raw are my choice.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can help if you want to transition to raw, but I have never fed a home cooked diet.
There are lots of ways to prevent a dog from gulping and putting themselves at risk of choking.
Have a look at the raw food forum, there is a great starter guide by Brodysmom.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I also feed raw, but for home cooking I really recommend a book called "Feed Your Pet Right" by Marion Nestle. It actually is a great read for raw feeders (or even kibble feeders) too- has a lot of information on nutritional requirements and all of that stuff. The book is really pro-home cooking though and has a great outline of what to feed. Unlike a lot of other books that are just people spewing what they think it was written by a canine nutritionist with a co writer that is a human nutritionist. Also Natures Farmacy Inc. has great supplements if you are going to home cook- including their calcium which would be my calcium supplement of choice if I was cooking, not feeding raw.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answers.I wiil look for the book Annie I should read the raw forum too.My heart says go with raw but we live in Turkey Istanbul raw is not so common here I need to know how to start


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are there butchers selling meat for people in Istanbul? If so you can source everything you need to feed raw. You will need chicken or similar with bone in, at least 3 more types of meat, (beef, lamb, goat, whatever you can source) liver and another type of organ eg kidney. As long as you can get these basics, anything else you feed is optional such as eggs, oily fish, and other types of offal such as heart, tripe, trachea, lungs etc.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I use the recipes from Dr Greg at Who is Dr. Greg? Dr. Greg's Dog Dish Diet, which is super easy, just use the crockpot. I also use recipes from Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets which is by Dr. Strombeck. The information on his webpages are the same as in his book. 

All dogs did very well.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for the links I will look today and try it.


----------

